# Biggest Top end bicycle store in Delaware and Philadelphia



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Going to be visiting family relatives/inlaws. It is going to major boring... =(

I was wondering if you guys could tell me what is the biggest high end bike store in Philadelphia and in Delaware. My credit card needs a major work out, and the trunk of the car is going to be empty. I'm coming from Toronto, Ontario Canada, so to me anything even MSRP for USA prices is still cheaper than MSRP for Canada prices. 

I heard there is no sales tax in Delaware? 

So far I have found: http://www.cadencecycling.com/ in Philadelphia. What about in Delaware? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, that is true, there's no sales tax in DE- that's why I bought my laptop there.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

sweet! I hate taxes. So what is the best Bike store in Delware that stocks high end bling?


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers,

I really hear you on the hating taxes thing. 

Down here in Virginia Beach, since we're a touristy area, they tax restaurants so that you wind up paying about 10% tax for eating out. :cryin: 

Needless to say, I brown-bag unless it's to go out w/ a really cute chick who's intelligent & looks like she could keep up in an A-paced ride.:blush2: I'll let you guess which is the higher priority.

As far bling-bling stores in Delaware, I wouldn't be much help. I live about 2hours south- it's only if I'm visiting the ancestors up in Philadelphia that I'll buy stuff there on the way.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, the only high-end shop in Delaware (Alan's) recently moved to Pennsylvania. So now we're stuck with Bike Line, and couple of independents, none of whom I'd consider "high-end".


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Del is kinda a bust now.

3 I would check out if I were in the Philly area.

1.) <BIG>Cycles BiKyle, 1046 Lancaster Ave, Bryn Mawr, Pa 19010</BIG>
<BIG>http://www.bikyle.com/</BIG>
<BIG></BIG> 
<BIG>2.) ERA Ski & Bike in Lancaster</BIG>
<BIG>http://www.erapro.com/skis/productcart/pc/viewCat_P.asp?idCategory=4</BIG>
<BIG></BIG> 
<BIG>3.) Alan's Cycles in Phoenxiville.</BIG>
<BIG><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallPrintSmall vAlign=top><!-- Alan's Bicycles points: -1 || DS:001Y -->Alan's Bicycles 
285 Schuylkill Rd
Phoenixville, PA 19460


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></BIG><BIG></BIG>
<BIG>In addition, if you are really looking for a custom frame, contact Tom Kellogg at Spectrum Cycles in Allentown. http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/</BIG>
<BIG></BIG> 
<BIG>Len</BIG>
<BIG></BIG>


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

What brand(s) are you looking for?

There are also some good shops just over bridges from Philly in south Jersey.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I second Len's recommendations for ERA and Alan's...both very nice shops.


----------

